# Is a fogger/mister safe to use with my whites treefrog?



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi, I have a fogger that came with a water feature/fountain thing that i never use, I'm thinking about putting it in with my whites treefrog. 
I remember using one of these things with water dragons a few years ago at the place i used to work and they made the set up look wonderful.
What i can't remembr though is if we had some sort of mesh barrier between it and the lizards. are they safe to just pop in the water bowl or should i put in an extra bowl with a guard around it to stop Peanut sitting on it? I don't fancy fried froggy!!


----------



## reptilezoo (Jul 6, 2006)

In my experience i wouldn't put a fogger with white's tree frogs as they only like it at humidity of around 60%. Also the fogger will get hot and warm up the water, as too the spray from the fogger is hot. If the fogger is in the water fountain it should be alright as the frogs can't get to the fogger and the running water will keep it cool. So, as long as the frogs can't reach the fogger, it will be safe to use.


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

reptilezoo said:


> In my experience i wouldn't put a fogger with white's tree frogs as they only like it at humidity of around 60%. Also the fogger will get hot and warm up the water, as too the spray from the fogger is hot. If the fogger is in the water fountain it should be alright as the frogs can't get to the fogger and the running water will keep it cool. So, as long as the frogs can't reach the fogger, it will be safe to use.


+1,fully approved. :notworthy:


----------

